
How to Build an Audience of 1k True Fans for Your Products - antdke
https://medium.com/@antdke/how-to-build-an-audience-of-1000-true-fans-def3c5f4ccad
======
larntz
Is this a rip off of this article from 2008? A quick search for Kevin Kelly
got no results...

[https://kk.org/thetechnium/1000-true-
fans/](https://kk.org/thetechnium/1000-true-fans/)

